# question about my exhaust fan



## sicnarf (Mar 22, 2006)

I just bought a Hydrofarm ActiveAIr Blower. It's 180 CFM (it exhaust 800 cubic feet in 4.5 mins.)

specs:

1/33 HP, 1PH, 120 v, 60Hz, 1.1 A

Does anyone know how many watts this is sucking up?


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 22, 2006)

somebody has to know.


----------



## moth (Mar 22, 2006)

not really bro, has to be alot less than the light .


----------



## cratos (Mar 22, 2006)

120v * 1.1A = 132watt

Though your wall socket might be slightly less than 120v and the fan may be pulling less than 1.1A. In which case, the wattage would be less.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 22, 2006)

Cratos thanks man.


----------



## cratos (Mar 22, 2006)

np, im not an expert grower yet but I can help with electronics and computers.


----------

